# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  module html dans glade

## mike5923

Bonjour,

Existe t-il un module html dans glade pour gnrer un interprteur html en graphique?

par exemple la biblotheque fckeditor dans php permet d'ecrire du texte dans un champs et ce texte est directement enregistrer au format html en base de donnes et donc je cherche a avoir le mme rsultat avec python et une interface graphique glade.

merci

----------

